
Ask HN: Is Gartner Inc. still relevant in 2020? - johnx123-up
Previous discussion in 2018 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18498657
======
mikecoles
Not sure why 2020 would be different. When were they last relevant? Weren't
they always a marketing platform?

Patent for an infographic:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US20140108395A1/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US20140108395A1/en)

------
coldtea
It never has been....

